# New BH! Ganya vom Adler Stein



## lars0997

We trialed today under Al Govednik and we passed - so Ganya now has her BH. I have some pictures below. The rain held off until after we trailed!

We started with our long down. I was very nervous and had to be reminded to take off her leash (oops!). It's funny that there are some things that you know backwards and forwards, but you just go blank when you are nervous!
Long Down: 










Heeling:










Off Leash Heeling:










Down in motion:










Yeah we are done with OB!










Traffic test passed - medal awarded!










Mandy

Ganya vom Adler Stein BH








Yargas vom Adler Stein BH
Ilonka vom Eaglecrest Hailey (aka couch potato)


----------



## GSDTrain

AWESOME! CONGRATS


----------



## kleinenHain

Congrats


----------



## onyx'girl

Congrats to you and Ganya~Lucky the rain held off!


----------



## Castlemaid

Congratulations!!! Love the pictures, nice focus!


----------



## Catu

Congratulations!


----------



## Anja1Blue

Congratulations! And best wishes for your continued success! 

__________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Northern GSDs

Congrats to you and Ganya!









Very nice photos!


----------



## GSDBESTK9




----------



## Kayla's Dad

Great job you two. Here's to continued success.


----------



## wolfstraum

Lee


----------



## Vandal

Let's look a little closer. Yep, Ganya is in awe of your smile. 










I think I like this one the best.









Great job Mandy!


----------



## Raziel

What excatly is a BH?
(im sorry to ask!)


----------



## Sashmom

congratulations! I have always admired the Adlerstein GSD's


----------



## gagsd

I love the picture of the two of you smiling at each other!
HUGE congratulations!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Congrats to you guys. The pics are very nice, at least the one's I could see.....


----------



## BucksMom




----------



## lhczth

YEAH, congratulations.


----------



## codmaster

Congrats!


----------



## Amaruq

> Originally Posted By: Angel RWhat excatly is a BH?
> (im sorry to ask!)


A BH is an extensive temperament test that all dogs competing in SCH events need to pass before moving on. There is a long down stay while another dog does the OB routine, then an OB routine with on and off leash requirements and a traffic test (as I recall there is another dog, bikes/skaters and vehicles). Way more extensive than an AKC CGC certificate. 








on an excellent job Mandy and Ganya!


----------



## lars0997

Thanks everyone.

And I wouldn't replace my dogs for the world! Thanks Anne!

Mandy


----------



## Sarah'sSita

Congrats Mandy! How did the rest of the trial go? We totally forgot all about it since we are all recovering from the Regionals!
Sarah


----------



## lars0997

Thanks.

Minus the cold, wind, and rain, the trial went really well. The food was great too!

Mandy


----------



## windwalker718

Being a novice to Schutzhund world I also wondered exactly what was involved in getting a BH... Found this article last week by Fred Lanting which answered all my questions. Enjoy..

http://vonjagenstadt.com/2004BH.html


----------



## Castlemaid

And here is a diagram of the Obedience pattern to go along with the article Windwalker posted. In a BH, the pattern is done twice, once on leash, then off leash, followed by the out-of-motion excersices, and the long down.


----------



## G-burg

Mandy and Ganya, BIG congrats!!









Ganya is gorgeous!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Could you be grinning any wider? Congrats to the both of you...


----------



## Deejays_Owner

A BIG


----------



## Lynn_P

That's a great picture of the two of you. Gorgeous dog.. BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!! Very nice of focus work.


----------



## Vinnie

Congrats Mandy and Ganya







It's great to see you guys are still active and doing well.


----------

